# DeadGuy



## MaidenScotland

I don't know if anyone is in touch with him but he has not been on line.. any news of him? Hope he is ok


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> I don't know if anyone is in touch with him but he has not been on line.. any news of him? Hope he is ok


Strange you should mention him as i was just thinking yesterday that he hasn't posted for awhile....lets hope he sees this and comes on to let us know that he is ok.


----------



## Sonrisa

Yes I have been worrying about him too lately. I've just checked he hasn't posted since december 5th.


----------



## GM1

I hope he and his family are okay!


----------



## marenostrum

MaidenScotland said:


> I don't know if anyone is in touch with him but he has not been on line.. any news of him? Hope he is ok


Bat and Aykalam have also disappeared.


----------



## MaidenScotland

marenostrum said:


> Bat and Aykalam have also disappeared.




Bat hasn't been around much since the summer, for some reason I thought Aykalam was away for Christmas


----------



## MaidenScotland

To be honest I was more concerned about DG due to the political situation and him being Christian


----------



## Sonrisa

Aykalam said she was going to travel to Spain for Christmas. 
Bat didnt' post that much ever since they switched OSN back on.


----------



## ArabianNights

I hope he is OK, InshAllah


----------



## mamasue

ArabianNights said:


> I hope he is OK, InshAllah





Me too!!!! :sad:


----------



## Lanason

Also where is Horus?

these people come post prolifically then disappear - strange IMHO


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> Also where is Horus?
> 
> these people come post prolifically then disappear - strange IMHO


lol lol


----------



## canuck2010

Yes, where is Horus? He was entertaining.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I am sure you are all aware that horus is here and posting under another name,


----------



## hhaddad

Also Sam hasn't been around since August?


----------



## MaidenScotland

hhaddad said:


> Also Sam hasn't been around since August?




Sam is safe and well in Sharm...


----------



## hurghadapat

canuck2010 said:


> Yes, where is Horus? He was entertaining.


Come on get your brain together.....read Paul Ashton's posts....it's the same old :blabla:


----------



## Sonrisa

No news yet? Maybe anyone is in contact with him via FB?


----------



## aykalam

marenostrum said:


> Bat and Aykalam have also disappeared.


thanks for noticing, just had a nice long no-tech Christmas break


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> thanks for noticing, just had a nice long no-tech Christmas break




Nice to see you back. Happy New Year x


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> Nice to see you back. Happy New Year x


thanks, Happy New Year to all, I do hope DG let us know he's OK


----------



## hhaddad

aykalam said:


> thanks for noticing, just had a nice long no-tech Christmas break



Hey welcome back and a HAPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## DeadGuy

WOW! Me could get jealous of the virtual me! 

Thank you Maiden, and everyone else, for your time and your kind gesture, really means a lot 

I been ok, so is my family and friends, everything's ok where I live as well, just had a few situations to deal with that left me completely busy and stressed, so the best way to invest my free time was to stay in bed trying to sleep that's all! But everything's ok really 

I know it's too late, but a belated Merry Christmas to everyone, and a happy new year! Hope you all had a great time 

There are a few people that went "missing" as well, MensEtManus (Not sure if I spelled it correctly! But the Yanky in Alexandria!), NZCowboy, and Shendra! Just hope everyone is ok as well!

Thank you again Maiden and everyone! And sorry for making you folks worry


----------



## hhaddad

DeadGuy said:


> WOW! Me could get jealous of the virtual me!
> 
> Thank you Maiden, and everyone else, for your time and your kind gesture, really means a lot
> 
> I been ok, so is my family and friends, everything's ok where I live as well, just had a few situations to deal with that left me completely busy and stressed, so the best way to invest my free time was to stay in bed trying to sleep that's all! But everything's ok really
> 
> I know it's too late, but a belated Merry Christmas to everyone, and a happy new year! Hope you all had a great time
> 
> There are a few people that went "missing" as well, MensEtManus (Not sure if I spelled it correctly! But the Yanky in Alexandria!), NZCowboy, and Shendra! Just hope everyone is ok as well!
> 
> Thank you again Maiden and everyone! And sorry for making you folks worry


It's good to see you around again and a very HAPPY NEW YEAR.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Man has not been around since the summer, NZcowboy is fine he often reads the threads but I guess he feels he shouldn't comment on them now, Shendra I am not sure is missing.. was around 5 days ago

To be honest DG I was more worried about you a young Egyptian guy who happens to be Christian.. I just felt that perhaps trouble would seek you out. 
Glad to see you are safe and well.

Maiden


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> Man has not been around since the summer, NZcowboy is fine he often reads the threads but I guess he feels he shouldn't comment on them now, Shendra I am not sure is missing.. was around 5 days ago
> 
> To be honest DG I was more worried about you a young Egyptian guy who happens to be Christian.. I just felt that perhaps trouble would seek you out.
> Glad to see you are safe and well.
> 
> Maiden


...

Asleep in bed ...now why didn't i realise thats where you would be,because after all isn't that every Egyptians favourite pastime. Anyhow glad to hear that you are ok and hope the New Year brings you all that you wish for.:wink:


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> Man has not been around since the summer, NZcowboy is fine he often reads the threads but I guess he feels he shouldn't comment on them now, Shendra I am not sure is missing.. was around 5 days ago
> 
> To be honest DG I was more worried about you a young Egyptian guy who happens to be Christian.. I just felt that perhaps trouble would seek you out.
> Glad to see you are safe and well.
> 
> Maiden


Glad to know that Shendra and NZCowboy is ok! Leaving comments or not, hope they and their families are all safe and well :clap2:

Hope the Yanky is ok in Alexandria, or back home, and hope he didn't lose his mind with everything that's happening yet 

And THAT kinda "troubles" is always seeking me LOL! But those folks were running the elections, which made them behave kinda "friendly"! Most of them leave me alone once they get the polite smile while telling them that I'm a Christian, and those who don't leave me alone, they get sick and tired of trying to show me the "righteous" path of Allah when they find out that I already know whatever they're telling me, and they eventually leave me alone when they know that they're "intimidating" the wrong guy 

So far they've been nice like I said, but now that they did win the majority in the elections and they actually believe that they can "change" the rules, all we can do is to just wait and see what's gonna happen, hopefully they're not gonna be stupid enough to ruin it on themselves, at least not till the next elections are held 

Thank you again for your time and your kinda gesture


----------



## DeadGuy

hurghadapat said:


> ...
> 
> Asleep in bed ...now why didn't i realise thats where you would be,because after all isn't that every Egyptians favourite pastime. Anyhow glad to hear that you are ok and hope the New Year brings you all that you wish for.:wink:


CORRECTION!!!! In bed *TRYING *to sleep!! 

And now that the "Egyptian favorite behaviors" was mentioned, I think I also need to confirm that *ALTHOUGH *I am an Egyptian guy, but no, I was NOT in bed trying to sleep while watching porns, nor was I making love to any of my hands thank you very much! :lol:

If anyone else got ANY doubts about what I may have been doing while I was away, just read my previous post carefully! :lol:

Thank you all again


----------



## SHendra

Yes I am alive and kicking, and have been posting from time to time too! My laptop however was not fine and almost developed wings to fly accross my living room. Before I left Egypt last year I allowed my child dad to do 'maintenance' which entailed loosing my recovery partition (I did not realise at the time). I think you can proberly imagine my language over the past week as I had to go a long way around and go out and buy a copy of windows to fix it all! 

Glad everyone who should be accounted for is.. and I wish you all a happy new year!


----------



## marenostrum

DeadGuy said:


> guy, but no, I was NOT in bed trying to sleep while watching porns, nor was I making love to any of my hands thank you very much! :lol:


Watch it, you are starting to sound more and more like Paul Ashton


----------



## DeadGuy

marenostrum said:


> Watch it, you are starting to sound more and more like Paul Ashton


Ewwwww! uke:

Ok now that you actually put it this way, I think I prefer to be the typical Egyptian lazy ar$e that prefers to stay in bed doing whatever :lol:


----------



## hurghadapat

DeadGuy said:


> CORRECTION!!!! In bed *TRYING *to sleep!!
> 
> And now that the "Egyptian favorite behaviors" was mentioned, I think I also need to confirm that *ALTHOUGH *I am an Egyptian guy, but no, I was NOT in bed trying to sleep while watching porns, nor was I making love to any of my hands thank you very much! :lol:
> 
> If anyone else got ANY doubts about what I may have been doing while I was away, just read my previous post carefully! :lol:
> 
> Thank you all again


It never crossed my mind for one minute that you would be indulging in such pastimes.


----------



## Sonrisa

Im just really glad that you are ok, I admit that I was kindda worried that you were in some sort of trouble. 
You know from reading your posts sometimes I get the impression that you live in a horrid place full of fanatics. Only last week some kid got his house burned down for posting something on his page that a bunch of fanatics considered insulting. 

Anyways, its reassuring to hear that so far people is being nice to you if only because it's eleccion time. I'm happy that you are well.


----------



## DeadGuy

hurghadapat said:


> It never crossed my mind for one minute that you would be indulging in such pastimes.


LOL! It's ok really! I am an "Egyptian guy" after all, and I can't blame anyone for what they learned about Egyptians, it's no one but the Egyptians themselves' fault, I just thought I'd kill any "doubts" since the Egyptian's favorite behavior was mentioned


----------



## DeadGuy

Sonrisa said:


> Im just really glad that you are ok, I admit that I was kindda worried that you were in some sort of trouble.
> You know from reading your posts sometimes I get the impression that you live in a horrid place full of fanatics. Only last week some kid got his house burned down for posting something on his page that a bunch of fanatics considered insulting.
> 
> Anyways, its reassuring to hear that so far people is being nice to you if only because it's eleccion time. I'm happy that you are well.


Nah, no troubles at all 

That kid lives X hour(s) drive from here lol, and it wasn't even him posting the picture as far as I was told by a friend that lives few minutes away from there, it was actually a "friend" of his that put the picture on his wall, brilliant, I know! 

The city where I "live" is one of the biggest non-main cities in the whole country, and I live in what can be described as the "safest" part of the city, where the majority are kinda educated, or at least educated wannabes :lol: So there's no need to worry really 

Thank you all again


----------



## Widget

While we're on the subject of MIA members.....where's Saafend? Not that I miss him, but it's unlike him to be so quiet, nothing from him since November.


----------

